# Which PS3 Headphones?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Decided to buy myself a new set of headphones for the forthcoming release of COD Ghosts. My current Turtle Beach headphones have broke, and I've read of others failing, so I'm thinking of getting an alternative brand.

Would like proper headphones rather than a single ear piece, and with built in mic. Any suggestions please.


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

I have turtle beach px21, not too expensive but quality can't fault them at all.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

QPRsteve said:


> I have turtle beach px21, not too expensive but quality can't fault them at all.


Thanks. Are wireless headphones any good for gaming yet? I know a couple of years ago when I bought my last headphones, wireless weren't regarded as being any good.


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

I have turtle beach PX5 & Tangos, both are wireless and are the nuts. I cant stress how good the are for COD, worth every penny.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

PX5's do look good and get good reviews, but I don't think they are compatible with PS4 (when/if I upgrade). But the PX51's are compatible with both PS3 & PS4. 

Not sure of what the difference is, looks like the PX51 are Dolby whereas the PX5 are Dolby 7:1?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

PX5 are great. :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the quick replies. Looks like the PX5's are the way to go:thumb:. Its just a shame that if I end up buying the PS4 they won't be compatible.

After reading further, it looks like the PX51's are almost identical to the PX5's but they have a built in rechargeable battery. And cost a bit more! But if they are compatible with both PS3 & PS4 then that might swing it.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

If I was buying now, I'd definitely have the ones that will work with PS4!


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

PX51 will be better than the px5, the rechargable battery is a must.


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

Wont go into the whole ps4 & wireless chat issue, u can look that up but bottem doller is none will work wirelessly until sony enable it, even sony headphones.. crazy!


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

When I read the title of this thread I thought "cool, I want to get a set for BF for Christmas" I had no idea they were expensive I thought £50. Looks like I'll be saving some more pennies (or notes).


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

You should be able to get some for £50.
Or maybe they only do cheaper ones for xbox


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Probably, but thought get a decent wireless pair for that. It's gaming and I know little on the subject so always good to listen to others.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

LMT, they are stupidly extensive aren't they, and probably not so brilliant for listening to movies/music? If they didn't have a built in microphone they would be considered [email protected] and perhaps sell for less than £50. But us gamers love our tech


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Son just ordered Astro A40's not the cheapest but probably the best available. He says all the PS3 youtube guru's use them. Must be something in them. Here's a review of Cnet. 
"Awesome system! Perfect for Gaming and everyday use!"
| on August 25, 2012 by bhersh1991
Pros
Sound quality is outstanding, comfort level is unbelievable, portability is reasonable
Cons
All the wires are a bit of a hassle but that isn't going to matter to you very much once you use these.
Summary
Awesome audio system, Turtle Beach doesn't even compare to these. Astro Gaming is on a completely different level than


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Probably, but thought get a decent wireless pair for that. It's gaming and I know little on the subject so always good to listen to others.


For your budget you really can't go wrong with px21s


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Ive just reserved a pair of Turtle Beach PX51 headphones from Argos, collecting them tomorrow in time for COD Ghosts being released. 

Not cheap, but I just know I will end up getting a PS4 which they will be compatible with. The inbuilt rechargeable battery also swung it for me.

This COD Ghosts fiasco is costing me a fortune!


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice - Midnight pickup on monday??


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

As I'm now looking at a Turtle Beach headset for BF (Astro are way out of budget) I eas looking at also XP500 and Tango. PX51 I'm lead to believe are compatable with PS4 when he gets one, but are the others? Help appreciated as the only person to ask, I can't if its for him for Christmas. Thanks


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

If you go on the Turtle Beach website their is a section for compare/select models, if you then choose PS4 it with give you a shirt list if the PS4 compatible headphones. Then compare to the PS3 compatible models. I don't think the XP500 are PS4 compatible, but the XP510's are.

http://www.turtlebeach.com/console-compatibility

There are 2 or 3 that are suitable for both. Then choose whether you want wired or wireless Bluetooth. Then shop around on Amazon & Argos etc.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

PX51 it is then, Thanks for that I want to get them soon, not wanting to leave to last minute.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

That's what I've just bought, and they are great. Paid £199 at Argos. You will appreciate them as he will be able to play a game without filling the house with noise. 

That's a really nice present, he's a lucky guy. On behalf of all men, thank you


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

All gamers 
To be fair, I don't mind him playing games, most times it's better than the rubbish in tele, with the exception of GTA. Few good moments, Trevor is an ok character but the content is not to my liking.
BF has set a limit on spending for each other this year with him getting back to work in March, so looking at getting one of the returbs from turtle beach for £70, still get a warranty just may not be in original packaging.


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

Refurb px51 are a good choice, you cant go wrong. None of the turtle beach headsets will work wireless with ps4, the ones sold as compatable come with a cable that connects the headset to the controller. The hope is that sony will fix/enable voice chat over blutooth, if that happens old headset will at worse just need a firmware update.
He'll enjoy im sure!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Next set I'm getting are tritton pro 5.1. True surround, have multiple speakers rather than 1 in each ear piece.
Better for cod


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

GF got me some Turtle beach PX5 for Christmas. I m already in the process of returning them. They drop the sound for about a second every 30 seconds and crackle if any wifi or Bluetooth devices are nearby. Not worth anything like what they charge. Going to buy some wired headphones, probably sony


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Got some PX51s and they are amazing, can't fault them one bit.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Already been put off turtle beach. I have some top end sony in ear headphones for about 8 years iirc. Sound quality is amazing and the base is unbelievable for such small drivers. 
I tried some Bose ones before Xmas with noise cancelling tech. Absolutely brilliant, BUT over £250


----------

